# Same day Broadway tickets



## linsj (May 5, 2009)

Does anybody know the likelihood of getting same day tickets at the half-price ticket booth for Phantom and Lion King in September? Trying to determine if it's worth the wait to try this, or if we should order them ahead of time.


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2009)

Have you looked at their webpage?  They list the tix available, at least the used to.


----------



## tombo (May 5, 2009)

If you are taking kids, see Phantom of the Opera first! We went to Lion King (which the whole family loved) first and then to Phantom a couple of nights later. The kids were so dissappointed. They would have liked Phantom a lot if they had seen it first, and still have loved Lion King afterwards.  Unfortunatelly The Lion King is spectacular and every other play will pale in comparison for the kids. To be honest it is rather gauche to admit but I liked the Lion King better too. I guess I am a kid at heart.


----------



## Luanne (May 5, 2009)

tombo said:


> If you are taking kids, see Phantom of the Opera first! We went to Lion King (which the whole family loved) first and then to Phantom a couple of nights later. The kids were so dissappointed. They would have liked Phantom a lot if they had seen it first, and still have loved Lion King afterwards.  Unfortunatelly The Lion King is spectacular and every other play will pale in comparison for the kids. To be honest it is rather gauche to admit but I liked the Lion King better too. I guess I am a kid at heart.



We took our dds to NYC several years ago.  The musicals we saw were "Lion King" and "Fiddler on the Roof".  We'd gotten the tickets for "Lion King" before we went.  Yes, it was spectacular.  But maybe because I'd watched the movie over, and over, and over, it wasn't all that special for me.  We picked up tickets for "Fiddler" at the last minute, and everyone *loved* it!   Even my dds said they liked it better than "Lion King".  Go figure.


----------



## HatTrick (May 5, 2009)

[deleted.]


----------



## tombo (May 5, 2009)

Luanne said:


> We took our dds to NYC several years ago.  The musicals we saw were "Lion King" and "Fiddler on the Roof".  We'd gotten the tickets for "Lion King" before we went.  Yes, it was spectacular.  But maybe because I'd watched the movie over, and over, and over, it wasn't all that special for me.  We picked up tickets for "Fiddler" at the last minute, and everyone *loved* it!   Even my dds said they liked it better than "Lion King".  Go figure.




The fact that the kids had watched the Lion King hundreds of times and knew every word to every song is one of the main reasons that they liked it soooo much. I actually caught myself humming and singing to the Lion King myself. Ahhhh If I was a rich man... has great memories too, but for the kids I have yet to see a play that beat the Lion King.


----------



## wackymother (May 6, 2009)

Phantom should be extremely easy to get last-minute. Lion King--I still rarely see it on discount sites. So I would say get the Lion King tickets in advance, and wait on the Phantom till you get there. 

Here's a discount site for you....

http://www.broadwaybox.com/


----------



## linsj (May 6, 2009)

No kids, just two adults.


----------



## esk444 (May 12, 2009)

This site lists the most recent offering at the TKTS booth.

http://www.entertainment-link.com/tkts.asp

Lion King is never at the booth.  Sometimes they release premium seats for regular price a couple of hours before the show, so if you are willing to gamble.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 12, 2009)

If you decide to get tickets from TKTS - consider getting them from their South Street Seaport location, the wait is usually much less than the Times Square TKTS location. See the link in the previous post for more info.

Richard


----------



## Piper (May 21, 2009)

You can get discounted tickets (not generally half price) in advance through broadwaybox.com. At least you can be sure that you can see what you want to see ... and you won't have to wait in a line.

I've also had great luck getting full price tickets to supposedly sold-out shows on the day of the performance. Apparently they save some seats in case some VIP wants to see the show and they release these on the day of the performance. I have gotten incredible seats buying a ticket 20 minutes before curtain.


----------



## derb (May 22, 2009)

If you decide to buy your tkts by all means go to the south street seaport office at 199 water street.  It opens earlier than 47th street location and I have never seen a line longer than 7 there.


----------



## MarTN (May 24, 2009)

Another vote for the South Seaport location.  It opens 4 hours earlier and the line is MUCH shorter.  Also, they sell matinee tickets the day prior.

We got Phantom and Little Mermaid tickets there during spring break this year.


----------

